# Straight pipe? Turbo-back?



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Brower28 said:


> I would love to straight pipe my CTD, but am not completely sure what all I must do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


you would have to rewrite the program first so the computer ignores the dpf an the scr, without that you would not keep it running. the diesel already has no muffler an the exhaust system is fairly large for the size of motor.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

forgot .......... welcome to the forum:wave:


----------



## Brower28 (Dec 14, 2014)

So, is it possible? What does it take? Is it even worth it?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Brower28 said:


> So, is it possible? What does it take? Is it even worth it?


Would it be worth it? YES! The Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) is very restrictive and the jury is still out about how much of a maintenance issue it could become. They are not cheap to replace. From what I have heard those that have removed them on other diesel vehicles have had good power and MPG gains. 

The trouble is finding an outfit that can and will re-flash your ECM to not put you into limp mode without it. While you are there may as well take care of the EGR and DEF too. 

Not sure who if anybody can re-flash for this at this time? It has become a touchy area with the EPA in the US.


----------



## Brower28 (Dec 14, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Brower28 said:
> 
> 
> > So, is it possible? What does it take? Is it even worth it?
> ...



I would love to do it. Just have to find someone to do it!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Brower28 said:


> I would love to do it. Just have to find someone to do it!


Let me know when you do! I have been considering the same thing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Guys,

Please don't remove your particulate filter. Remember what its like to be behind a diesel truck or bus. It's there for a reason and that reason is to help keep our air cleaner.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please don't remove your particulate filter. Remember what its like to be behind a diesel truck or bus. It's there for a reason and that reason is to help keep our air cleaner.


I live in the sticks and I work in an underground mine that runs mechanical injected diesel engines in confined spaces. I get to breath the sooty sh*t all day at work. When someone cares enough to make them slap on EFI and a DPF, I may re-consider my standing on the matter. When tuned properly these modern direct injected diesels should not spew black smoke like so many of those modded trucks you see. With ULSD the smell that you are thinking of is not an issue like it used to be.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I live in the sticks and I work in an underground mine that runs mechanical injected diesel engines in confined spaces. I get to breath the sooty sh*t all day at work. When someone cares enough to make them slap on EFI and a DPF, I may re-consider my standing on the matter. When tuned properly these modern direct injected diesels should not spew black smoke like so many of those modded trucks you see. With ULSD the smell that you are thinking of is not an issue like it used to be.


you guys use underground diesel?

we did for awhile, then they decided regular dyed diesel is fine, lol.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please don't remove your particulate filter. Remember what its like to be behind a diesel truck or bus. It's there for a reason and that reason is to help keep our air cleaner.


our trucks with 15l detroits were fitted with delete kits last week

we are 100% off road, so its legal.

there is no visible smoke.

its straight pipe right off the turbo, sounds sexy as fudge

cant tell if any improvement in power....was done to eliminate all the downtime....theyre all 2010's and have lotsa def/dpf breakdowns.

besides Jesus will clean the pollution, all it takes is prayers


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> you guys use underground diesel?
> 
> we did for awhile, then they decided regular dyed diesel is fine, lol.


I believe they at least use regular highway grade ULSD. It is not dyed.


----------



## Brower28 (Dec 14, 2014)

obermd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please don't remove your particulate filter. Remember what its like to be behind a diesel truck or bus. It's there for a reason and that reason is to help keep our air cleaner.


Only post if you can help with my question. I am not really seeking your opinion about the topic. Thanks anyway!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Brower28 said:


> Only post if you can help with my question. I am not really seeking your opinion about the topic. Thanks anyway!


I have read that EFI Live has unlocked our E47 PCM and for non-USA customers it may be possible to get the programming to do a DPF removal.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Brower28 said:


> Only post if you can help with my question. I am not really seeking your opinion about the topic. Thanks anyway!


Always a great thing to tell a mod... lol. Besides that it would most likely be a custom build idea. Maybe look into some diesel performance shops if there are any in your area. They may be your best bet for the fab, deletes and potential tunning. Make some calls you'd be surprised what you .a come up with. Let us know!


----------



## Brower28 (Dec 14, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Brower28 said:
> 
> 
> > Only post if you can help with my question. I am not really seeking your opinion about the topic. Thanks anyway!
> ...


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dunno how sophisticated the cruze is 

on our trucks, the computer senses that the def level hasnt changed in so many hours of running, throws a code.

so the delete kit includes programming that tells the computer the def level goes down then up then down, etc..


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Rolling smoke is working on it. I emailed them and they said no ETA as of yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Brower28 said:


> Only post if you can help with my question. I am not really seeking your opinion about the topic. Thanks anyway!


I'm hoping you figure out how to do this without bypassing the emissions control systems. In enhanced emissions control areas in the US bypassing these systems is grounds for immediate emissions test fail, regardless of the actual tail pipe test results. In fact you won't even get to the tail pipe test under these conditions.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

there are 15 different sensors in the exhaust system, sound like it would be an awful lot of savvy and work to get around all of that. Have fun trying!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know why you guys are so worried about removing the DPF. I have 93K miles on mine and it still runs like new. It is supposed to last the life of the car, and so far there's no real evidence to suggest that it wont.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

OP try contacting Malone Tuning Ltd. Malone tunes a large number VW's and I've read many posts about people removing their DPF systems in the VW TDI's and having Malone tune them to operate without the DPF.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I don't know why you guys are so worried about removing the DPF. I have 93K miles on mine and it still runs like new. It is supposed to last the life of the car, and so far there's no real evidence to suggest that it wont.


because its in the background, we dont know what condition it is in, nor how much life is left in it.

im not all impressed that its still working (based on lack of codes) at 93k miles, it should.

the trucks at work went 4yrs on avg before needing new dpf's...all the related stuff, sensors, etc, went bad well before that, and several times over.

im in no rush, im eggspecting years of service out of this car as is, but when the time comes i want the option of deleting vs replacing.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I guess I should chime in here. After having my car sit at the dealer for 2 months waiting for a new DPF to band aid my DEF quality poor countdown to limp mode. I vowed to do my best to delete the entire system. Not because I wanted to roll coal but because I simply lost confidence in the system. 

I sent my ECM to a tuner in the UK who has had success with the VM Motori motors in the Vauxhaul Insignias. They use a similar EDC17 ECU. He tried to access the ECM in boot mode. He was unsuccessful. He sent the ECM to his vendor in Italy. They wrote the protocol and accessed the program in boot mode but they hit a brick wall. 

The cruze uses a EDC17CP47 ECU. It is the latest and greatest ECU from Bosch. It seems that with the older ECU's the tuners could access the programs in boot mode but Mr. Bosch got smart and put a password to get past boot mode also. So until someone figures out how to get past the password it will not be possible to delete anything. I also contacted Malone tuning but they wont be able to do it either. No one has seen the newer ECU's yet. 

If you contact anyone be aware that many of them will say they can do it but ask them how exactly they will get past the password in boot mode.

This is a back door option. The front door option is to figure out the actual delete codes like they do with the pick up trucks. 

The only option I see for now is to develop simulators for the sensors. They have DPF emulators but I haven't seen any DEF simulators for cars. 

I am disappointed that I failed to delete this stuff but I gave it my best shot. Good luck to anyone else that tries. I wish them success.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

is your car back to normal or still having problems, an thanks for info.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I got my ECM back and plugged it in and all seems to be normal. I was impressed with the guy I sent it to. He understood the apprehension I had with sending my cars brain to a stranger in another country. He was great at keeping me in the loop. He was just as disappointed as me when we had to call it quits. He wants to be the expert at doing deletes on this car. Maybe a solution will be found. Its always been a cat and mouse game. Bosch has the upper hand at the moment. 

DPF Removal, Engine Remap, Automotive Diagnostics | Taunton

MAGICMOTORSPORT Official Website

These are the people I used. If they find a solution I will give it another try. 

I understand those who want to keep the clean diesel clean. I hate driving behind a coal roller just as much as anybody else but the systems needed to make a clean diesel clean are just too complex to be reliable. The car is just too quick to put you in limp mode at the slightest glitch. If the system would just post a code and put itself in a closed loop I would have much more confidence in it. If I can find a solution I would keep the car forever. If not I will probably trade it in on something else next year.


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

Fleece Performance has a nice set up going on our diesels also. May check them out. Ill be getting efi live next month.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I got my ECM back and plugged it in and all seems to be normal. I was impressed with the guy I sent it to. He understood the apprehension I had with sending my cars brain to a stranger in another country. He was great at keeping me in the loop. He was just as disappointed as me when we had to call it quits. He wants to be the expert at doing deletes on this car. Maybe a solution will be found. Its always been a cat and mouse game. Bosch has the upper hand at the moment.
> 
> DPF Removal, Engine Remap, Automotive Diagnostics | Taunton
> 
> ...


Peter at P and P auto says he can do it now.


----------

